# IDE/PATA auf SATA ? Adapter ? Aber welcher????



## jannek23 (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

habe eine kleines Problem. Ich habe für einen Freund einen DVD Brenner (IDE/PATA) gekauft. Umtausch ist aber zu teuer, da es über ebay war.
*Ich brauch nun einen Adapter!*
Das DVD-ROM und die HDD sind IDE/PATA Laufwerke und bereits im PC verbaut. Ich habe in meiner Blauäugigkeit darauf vertraut, dass es zwei IDE Ports auf dem Motherboard gibt. SCHENKSTE DENKSTE!
Komischerweise sind DVD-ROM und HDD an ein IDE-Kabel gebunden. Hab ich so auch noch nicht gesehen.
Nun muss der DVD Brenner auch noch mit ans Board. Es sind aber nur zwei SATA Ports frei. Lösung: ein Adapter! Aber welcher?
Theoretisch müssten ja beide Laufwerke an ein Kabel, oder? (normalerweise an SATA 2, weil ja nur ein IDE Port auf dem Board ist (demzufolge IDE1).
Oder kann ich das im BIOS zuweisen?
Welchen Adapter brauch ich nun? 
http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-IDE-PATA-zu-...ryZ79419QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

oder den?

http://cgi.ebay.de/SATA-Serial-ATA-...ryZ79419QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Und was klemme ich dann an den SATA Port? (Laufwerke oder HDD)?
Gibt es ein Leistungsverlust?
Helft mir mal bitte. Danke


----------



## olstyle (6. Mai 2008)

Was du willst ist ein IDE-Gerät an einem S-ATA Anschluss. Damit wäre dieser Adapter der richtige: http://cgi.ebay.de/SATA-Serial-ATA-zu-IDE-PATA-Festplatte-CD-Rom-Konverter_W0QQitemZ320248755126QQihZ011QQcategoryZ79419QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Wenn der Adapter den Durchsatz nicht seeeehr stark begrenzt würde ich dort die Festplatte anschließen(ein kurzer Test mit HDTach verschafft Klarheit).

So oder so solltest du aber überlegen ob es sich nicht doch lohnt eines der IDE-Geräte durch ein gleichwertiges/besseres S-ATA Gerät zu ersetzen. 
Über kurz oder lang stribt IDE endgültig aus und einfacher an zu schließen ist S-ATA sowieso.


----------



## jannek23 (6. Mai 2008)

olstyle am 06.05.2008 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Was du willst ist ein IDE-Gerät an einem S-ATA Anschluss. Damit wäre dieser Adapter der richtige: http://cgi.ebay.de/SATA-Serial-ATA-zu-IDE-PATA-Festplatte-CD-Rom-Konverter_W0QQitemZ320248755126QQihZ011QQcategoryZ79419QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Wenn der Adapter den Durchsatz nicht seeeehr stark begrenzt würde ich dort die Festplatte anschließen(ein kurzer Test mit HDTach verschafft Klarheit).
> 
> So oder so solltest du aber überlegen ob es sich nicht doch lohnt eines der IDE-Geräte durch ein gleichwertiges/besseres S-ATA Gerät zu ersetzen.
> Über kurz oder lang stribt IDE endgültig aus und einfacher an zu schließen ist S-ATA sowieso.



Genau. Alle grei Laufwerke sind noch IDE/PATA und ich muss ein via SATA Kabel mit dem Motherboard verbinden. Die Sache soll kostengünstig ablaufen   
In Zukunft werde ich nur noch SATA kaufen. Jedoch soll dies erstma eine Übergangslösung sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2008)

jannek23 am 06.05.2008 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau. Alle grei Laufwerke sind noch IDE/PATA und ich muss ein via SATA Kabel mit dem Motherboard verbinden. Die Sache soll kostengünstig ablaufen
> In Zukunft werde ich nur noch SATA kaufen. Jedoch soll dies erstma eine Übergangslösung sein.



die günstigste übergangslösung dürfte wohl der verzicht auf das leselaufwerk sein


----------

